# disable evdev in xserver 1.5.3 How? SOLVED

## FastTurtle

I'm currently having a problem with the mouse hanging and accuracy in flash games using the nvidia 180 drivers on AMD64 stable with GCC-4.3.2 and I want to force X to use the old mouse driver instead of the Evdev module. This is for testing purposes as I need to identify if the problem is evdev or the Nvidia drivers so any information on how to disable evdev would be appreciated.Last edited by FastTurtle on Sat Apr 18, 2009 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jburns

Does the fix in section 5 of http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml fix the problem?

----------

## FastTurtle

Sorry but that's a default option in Xorg.conf and has been for at least the last 2 years under xorgconfig - Text only config script.

Thanks for directing me back to the 1.5 upgrade manual since it's at the end of Section 2 - how to disable Hal and force old keyboard/mouse operation

Wont be able to test until an ftp mirror operation completes (ETA of 4/25/2009 - slow archive server)

----------

